# XJessicaX birth story!!



## XJessicaX

Ottilie was born 23:30 26/12/12. On phone so excuse typos! Came into hospital to be induced. Was given gel as i wanted a natural as much as possible labour and sometimes the gel is enough just to gently nudge a person into labour. I just started contracting painlessly by myself. Had waters broken at 20:45 as midwives just wanted to crack on with labour which suddenly made painless Braxton hicks turn into slightly painful contractions. Was told i didnt need to be monitored until i reached active labour so i would had 4 hours to myself and then I would need 1 on 1 supervision. At 2130 the contractions were strong so i started the TENS (amazing!) 22:00 they became painful and i started G&A, 23:00 they became unbearably awful and I asked midwife for epidural as I thought after only 2 hours of any proper contractions I would only be 4cm MAX, the pain was nothing like I can describe. Just overwhelming horrific pain! Midwife left the room to get epi, I started pushing!!! Omg...ow. My husband ran out of the room to get midwife who ambled back leisurely!! She examined me and said "oh! There is just a lip left of the cervix" and I said " I'm dilated...fully??!!" And yes I was! She told me not to push (how hard is that!!!) and then I just had to. I had been pretty silent most of my labour but ended up yelling "Goddamit OMG, the pain can I push??!" And after maybe 3 awful pushes (it made me arch my back and every muscle in your body tense) she started crowning and it wasn't as bad as I thought. Stung but I just wanted her out, did 3 pushes in one contraction and out she came! 2nd stage 2 minutes!! Small labia tear!

8lb 9!!! She's huge??! I've been measuring 5 weeks behind!!


----------



## Seity

Congrats!


----------



## mommyB

Congratulations!!!! Good size baby considering your first was smaller! Great job, can't wait to see a pic :)


----------



## Ecologirl

Wow, congratulations and great size! xx


----------



## Leafy

congratulations!! xx


----------



## frstndonly

congrats.:happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Congratulations and well done!!

Also beautiful name. It's the girls name we've chosen too!!


----------



## mtmnleg

Congratulations can't wait to see pics! What an awesome birth:)


----------



## zombiedaisy

Congrats!!!! :hugs:


----------



## catfromaus

Congrats!


----------



## OCmommy

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## icklemonster

Congratulations hun, that sounds a lot quicker and preferable to your back to back 1st labour. Look forward to seeing pics :flower: xxx


----------



## mjvdec01

Congratulations!


----------



## cherrylee

Congrats !!


----------



## kettle28

Fantastic news :)


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Congrats x


----------



## LEXUS09

Congrats!


----------



## Pixiegirllily

Been waiting for this post from you! Congratulations xxx


----------



## xpatchx

Well done sweetie!! At last she is here and what a size. Does she look tiny still? i bet shes sooooo precious. Cant wait to see pics xx


----------



## Sparrow85

Huge congratulations and great weight; just goes to show that bump size means nothing.


----------



## little_lady

Yay Jessica! I've been looking out for your story. Glad you had a shorter labour :) can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## xpatchx

Well done sweetie!! At last she is here and what a size. Does she look tiny still? i bet shes sooooo precious. Cant wait to see pics xx


----------



## anita665

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## booflebump

Well done Mama - I don't know where you hid her in that tiny bump of yours!


----------



## FlowerTots13

Congrats :D


----------



## Luckystar

Congratulations Jessica!! Look forward to seeing a piccie.


----------



## Jembug

Congratulations.... I remember you posting from your first pregnancy- noticed we live not that far from eachother.
Xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Congratulations hun, sounds like a not too bad labour too! Cant wait for pics xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Congratulations!


----------



## holidaysan

Congrats hun. Wow! A lot bigger than her sister then. See you in baby club :) xx


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

congratulations! fab name!!!!! i was wondering what you might call your littlest girl as i adore tabitha x


----------



## JohnsMom

Wow Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## Loui1001

Congratulations!!


----------



## sequeena

Congratulations!! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :D


----------

